# My fish 'Chins' and his mating partner.



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess from the chat I'm the only one who loves parrot fish so if you have anything to say about eww a hybrid it should die then don't post =).

Chins is a little over 8 inches and the female (never named lol) is barely 7 inches. Their around 6 years old.

You can see why I call him Chins-
(By the way I suck at taking pictures so these are the best I could do)


































Here's one of the female and then both together eating blood worms.
You can see her egg tube.









A little fuzzy, but a nice picture of them.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

> 2x Parrot fish, Mating pair for 4 years and no fry (7-8 inches)


 LOL parrots cant breed they are infertile.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha nice Chris Farley look alike.

But yeah they cant breed. 

I don't mind the blood parrots as fish, I just don't support the way they are made. Cross breeding animals should not be done by humans. Not only can it be dangerous to the environment, it can be dangerous for the new fish as well.

Since you didn't breed them, I hold no grudge with you. They are beautiful fish.

EDIT: I read his name as Chris not Chins. He kind of looks like Chris Farley though...


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> LOL parrots cant breed they are infertile.


Actually they can breed, I know mine won't, but I wanted to put that they are a mating pair =).



bmlbytes said:


> Haha nice Chris Farley look alike.
> 
> But yeah they cant breed.
> 
> ...


They can breed and I know mine won't. I guess I should put mating pair so people stop telling me things I know lol.

Maybe if CHINS had a white line across his nose it might look like CHRIS =p


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey the lower case "r" and the lower case "n" look very similar (even more when I'm not wearing my glasses). The human brain also usually doesn't notice when 2 letters are turned around. So its easy to understand why I read "Chris" lol.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This picture should also explain my mistake


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol chris farley is a hybrid and they both have chins


----------



## Bryjm (Jan 26, 2009)

a VERY small percentage of males MIGHT be fertile...but we are talking very small, and i dont know anyone with a fertile male. Females on the other hand tend to be fertile. This is why you can match up a female parrot to a male convict, texas, or a wide range of other male fish and end up with fry. I have had it accidentally happen, didnt keep the fry though cause i really didnt plan on making hybrids, just rescued the parrots from another tank.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> This picture should also explain my mistake


Fat guy in little coooooooooooooooooooat



emc7 said:


> lol chris farley is a hybrid and they both have chins


=p



Bryjm said:


> a VERY small percentage of males MIGHT be fertile...but we are talking very small, and i dont know anyone with a fertile male. Females on the other hand tend to be fertile. This is why you can match up a female parrot to a male convict, texas, or a wide range of other male fish and end up with fry. I have had it accidentally happen, didnt keep the fry though cause i really didnt plan on making hybrids, just rescued the parrots from another tank.


I did have a convict in with them, I have a big pirate ship where the female and male would lay eggs and the convict would usually kick both out of the ship, but sometimes they forced him out lol. My convict died the other day tho =/.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

eww it looks so ugly  to bad chins and his mate have better chances of mating than than you mating with a woman


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> eww it looks so ugly  to bad chins and his mate have better chances of mating than than you mating with a woman


Sane with you and a hot one lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Redwings said:


> Sane with you and a hot one lol


You do know that his girlfriend uses his Fish Forums account right? So she will more than likely see this.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> You do know that his girlfriend uses his Fish Forums account right? So she will more than likely see this.


Yup...


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

wow this thread got surprisingly hostile for absolutely no reason.... weird..


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I like your blodd parrots expression.

I think you should thumb nail th pioctures next time. Hehe..


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> wow this thread got surprisingly hostile for absolutely no reason.... weird..


We're messing around, nice flame baiting tho.



konstargirl said:


> I like your blodd parrots expression.
> 
> I think you should thumb nail th pioctures next time. Hehe..


Yeah =p, it was my first ever pictures on here, I'll thumb them.



Ditzy said:


> correct term is EX girlfriend  and i have my own account now... seeee


He told me lol.


----------

